# 1st Stim Scan :-)



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, we're back from the clinic and DP had her first stim scan.  12 Follicles (we're a few smaller ones but they didn't get measured) all measuring between 1.0 and 1.2mm
Waiting for the clinic to phone but think they may scan her again Monday and look to take the eggs next week    

We came out really positive and excited.  DP hasn't had any side effects so didn't know if it was working or not but all seems to be going good.

I've had what feels like mild period pain on and off this morning.  Is that usual? I'm on Progynova twice s day at the moment.

Funny thing was when I went for my scan last week I got there at 730am (the time they open) and for number 12 in the queue ! This morning we were determined to be 1st so we could get it done and get to work, but still ended up 4th and we were there at 710am lol.  Goodness knows what time 1,2 and 3 got there. lol

x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe 1, 2 and 3 camp overnight?! Glad it's all going well so far x


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Woooo hoooo we made it today as number 1 and 2 in the scan queue ! Ever so proud of us. To be fair we were there at 6:50am 

Todays scan went well. DP has 11 has 11 follicles all between 1.9 and 2.3cm so think they will call back at lunch to tell her to jab tonight for collection Wednesday.  She’s working from home today sat in jogging bottoms bless her. She’s pretty uncomfortable at the minute.

My womb looks good too, so fingers crossed 

x


----------



## lauramax23 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's crazy that you have to be there at the crack of dawn for scans, we have appointments at our clinic! I know how she feels...11/12 follicles is good, hope egg retrieval goes well


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Timing is crazy.  The clinic doors must open at some unearthly hour as they were open when we were there at 6:50am.
The clinic itself doesn't open till 7:30 but if you were to arrive then you would be very much last in the queue.  You basically get there, take a number and go in turn for bloods then the scan.  Tomorrow is a lay in as were not there till 8:30am lol
x


----------

